# Fish Food from Ebay



## dwillings (Jun 4, 2015)

I was looking at possibly ordering some tropical fish flakes in bulk from ebay and I was curious if anyone else has done this? Is it safe? Here is a link to what I was specifically looking at purchasing: YFS Tropical Flakes Bulk Aquarium Fish Food 1 2 Lb | eBay


----------



## dwillings (Jun 4, 2015)

Crap I meant to post this in the freshwater fish section. Can an admin move this to the correct section?


----------

